# auditores ordinarios



## voltape

Nostro Instituto nomen dedit et inter eiusdem auditores ordinarios fuit adscriptus

I have seen a diploma from Germany which contains the above.  My doubt is:  is it a "regular student" or a "regular hearer"?  

My attempt is below, but  is "auditor" a student?

He was inscribed in our Institute and was enrolled as regular student

Thank you for any help


----------



## wtrmute

More literally, one could say _[He] gave [his] name to our Institute, and was appointed among the ordinary students of the same [Institute].
_
Although I would expect it to say _...ordinarios adscriptus est_, since that would be the regular Perfect Passive.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hello Voltape  

I agree with Wtrmute


----------



## fdb

voltape said:


> Nostro Instituto nomen dedit et inter eiusdem auditores ordinarios fuit adscriptus



"He gave his name to our institute and had (earlier) been enrolled among its regular students."

"Fuit" is correct.


----------



## wtrmute

fdb said:


> "He gave his name to our institute and had (earlier) been enrolled among its regular students."
> 
> "Fuit" is correct.



Isn't the pluperfect passive formed from the imperfect, though?  In this case, it would have been _...inter eiusdem auditores ordinarios erat adscriptus_, then?

At any rate, my grammar doesn't record any tense formed from participle + perfect _sum_.


----------



## exgerman

wtrmute said:


> Isn't the pluperfect passive formed from the imperfect, though?  In this case, it would have been _...inter eiusdem auditores ordinarios erat adscriptus_, then?
> 
> At any rate, my grammar doesn't record any tense formed from participle + perfect _sum_.


See this thread, especially response #4.


----------



## fdb

Lewis and Short, s.v. ascribo, quote this, from Cicero: “si qui foederatis civitatibus ascripti fuissent.”


----------



## Scholiast

salvete omnes!

Relics of mediaeval "academic" methods remain fossilised in both the language and, sometimes, the actual practice, of older institutions of learning.
As recently as the early 1990s I attended an Ancient History "conference" under the auspices of one of Europe's most august and celebrated Universities, whereat eminent professors discussed among themselves themes of great moment - while we ordinary mortals in the _corona_ (so to speak) were welcome to listen, as _auditores_ of course; but woe betide any who might have the temerity to intrude even so much as a question into the discussion.
Academic Dark Ages, perhaps. But this may shed a little light on the concept of "ordinary listeners" in the OP's question.
Σ


----------

